# What do you think of my barn, (what needs improvement)? Pic Heavy!



## Tatiana Jade (Jan 10, 2012)

I should let yall know that I'm 16 so it's really my parents barn.  It's about 9 years old but it has only housed horses for 7 years. 
First a overall shot.








and a pic of my round pen.








Inside of the barn. 








The "tack area"








The hay (it's on pallets) Yes, I know the ladder NEEDS to go.








Trent's Stall (that laddder again :evil








Luna's stall (and Scooter's butt...)








overview
















The automatic waterer broke and was on all night :-x hence the mud...








overview of the "little pasture" where the barn is. It leads out into the big pasture.


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks good! Plenty of space 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice! I like it  A good next step would be to have the two stalls match, replace the metal pipe one into a wood stall.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I like it. The barn could use a little organization (but I'm OCD, so take anything I say with a grain of salt...or a whole shaker). The stalls...I like Trent's, aside from the gate as a door (I think we actually use that same gate for our pastures). The stalls themselves seem a little small to me, but that may just be incorrect perception from the photos. How big are they? I wouldn't use the bars such as the gate or your other horse's stall. Heaven forbid they catch themselves on it. Bars may not be sharp, but they can still do major damage (the horses at the farm LOVE to roll in their stalls - if they had stalls like that I don't even want to imagine all the potential injuries).


----------



## Tatiana Jade (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a guy come out and he said to build 2 more wooden stalls would be $800. so... that's next on my list :wink: Luna's stall is made of 4 10 feet panels and a 3 feet gate. the wooden one is 12'x12'


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, so his is the same size as ours. It just looks a little small in the picture XD Horse things are always so expensive.


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Trust me, when it comes to barns and set ups, you are far ahead of most people.
The amount of land is always a huge plus. 
Having the lot there outside the barn that leads to pasture is not a bad thing and can be used for a dry lot for a horse that starts to get overweight.
My barn is actually 40 years old, and while dusty, is more spacious then most of the barns i see today with 8 enclosed stalls, with a hall way down the middle.
The biggest problem i would like to solve one day is to put doors on the outside to easily scoop a stall when needed instead of shoveling crap every day as i currently do, so trust me when i say your stall setup is actually pretty good, and i see more and more people going to that syle now instead of the old style like i have.

Overall it looks pretty good, just a little orginization, but as someone else said, its easy to be OCD about a barn, and i sweep mine daily to keep dust down lol.

Good job. Hopefully you'll inherit that place one day...


----------



## Mustard Seed Stables (Nov 1, 2012)

*Help* How do i post pictures onto my post for a question????


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

^^^ go to "go advanced" or something like that under the quick post box and the bottom of this thread, it will bring you to what it's like when writing a new thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

That seems like a crazy amount for stalls. We went to a lumber mill and got rough cut oak and did it ourselfs. Just lay it out on paper first measure and go one at a time. You can always use the metal gates for doors.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I also think 800 is too much for 2 stalls. Maybe if you had someone in the know that would help out, you would have enough money leftover to build you a little tack room to keep the dust out.


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## jasperemily0511 (Jan 22, 2013)

a lot better than mine. I like it


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think with some work it could be awesome, not that I don't like it already


----------

